# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Antique & Military Sword Forum >  Presentation/Prize and other swords

## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

Thought it may be an idea to gather information on Military College/Academy prize swords (UK and Canada etc) as well as Prize swords for Skill at Arms, Long Service etc etc.

To kick off, here are two that may interest.

(This is the instructions noted down in the Pattern Book for the Canadian Military College prize swords.

Here is another 'amusing one'


This rub has not lasted well and some of the impression is not good but it appears to be a 'joke' sword. This was presented by Lord Hardinge - governor-general of India in 1844–48,after his homebound journey to the Captain of the ship he arrived on.  the inscription to Captain Peel RN on the blade I think says RAT "CATTCHER" and so the honourable inscriptions of Sheath me Not without Honour and Draw me Not without Cause make perfect sense!

----------


## Will Mathieson

From an earlier thread, but should be in this one also. Reeves Patent Tang 1821 LC officers sword presented for swordsmanship.

----------


## John Hart

> Thought it may be an idea to gather information on Military College/Academy prize swords (UK and Canada etc) as well as Prize swords for Skill at Arms, Long Service etc etc.


This 1854 Pattern Infantry sword was presented by Robert Whiston, a noted cleric, to an old boyhood friend on his departure for India with the 58th Foot in July 1864.  The inscription is:

GULIELMO HENRICO BROWNE IN MEMORIAM ACTAE PER DECENNIUM NON ALIO SUB REGE PUERTIAE D.D. ROBERTUS WHISTON KAL JUL 1864

This is a reference to an Ode of Horace, and translated means _"In memory of their boyhood spent under the very same king"_ (ie under the same scholmaster).

William Henry Browne had a long military career, transferring from the 58th to the Bengal Staff Corps in 1868, and going on to serve in the 2nd Afghan War, the Burmese Expedition of 1886-9 and the Manipur Expedition of 1891.  He retired as a Lieutenant-Colonel in 1903.

John

----------


## John Hart

This is a presentation 1822 Pattern Royal Artillery officer's sword, which was given by the members of a Volunteer Artillery regiment to their regular Army Adjutant at the end of his tour of duty with them.  William John Napier went on to achieve the rank of Major-General, serving in the Boer and First World Wars (during the latter he was wounded in action but later attained a safer Staff post as temporary Director of Artillery).  He retired in 1922.

John

----------


## John Hart

This sword is featured in Harvey Withers' book _British Military Swords_ (p.33) - it was presented by the privates and NCOs of the 49th Lancashire Rifle Volunteers to the newly-comissioned (and magnificently named) Lt. Julius Caesar Ibbotson Bailey.  As Bailey's father was the local mine-owners agent, and Julius himself was an assistant inspector at the local colliery, where many of the Volunteers would have been employed, I leave it to forum members to decide how "voluntary" the financial contributions to this presentation sword would have been!

John

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

Here's another rubbing for our US members from the US Civil War period!


And one with a most unusual inscription from 1849.

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

At the risk of 'hogging' this thread, here are two more early Rubs from 1848 and 1850.

----------


## Rob E. Ozias

Fascinating rubs Robert.  Interesting to note that one of them is from a sword presented by British officers to Capt.Raphael Semmes, CSN, following the battle off Cherbourg, France where his ship, the CSS Alabama, was sunk by the USS Kearsarge.  The Wiki bio mentions that at the end of the battle he threw his sword into the sea rather than surrender it.  I wonder if the sword is still extant?

----------


## George Wheeler

> Fascinating rubs Robert.  Interesting to note that one of them is from a sword presented by British officers to Capt.Raphael Semmes, CSN, following the battle off Cherbourg, France where his ship, the CSS Alabama, was sunk by the USS Kearsarge.  The Wiki bio mentions that at the end of the battle he threw his sword into the sea rather than surrender it.  I wonder if the sword is still extant?


I think I have seen this sword at the Confederate Museum in Mobile, Alabama.  I recall seeing his painting in uniform and a similar sword there years ago.  Don't hold me to it as sometimes I can't seem to recall exactly what I had for breakfast but I am almost certain I have seen this sword before.

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

> Fascinating rubs Robert.  Interesting to note that one of them is from a sword presented by British officers to Capt.Raphael Semmes, CSN, following the battle off Cherbourg, France where his ship, the CSS Alabama, was sunk by the USS Kearsarge.  The Wiki bio mentions that at the end of the battle he threw his sword into the sea rather than surrender it.  I wonder if the sword is still extant?


here is a good version of Seeme's exploits and a photo of the complete sword (on Page 25) - 
http://www.history.navy.mil/library/...cssalabama.htm
_Courtesy of Navy department Library(DEPARTMENT OF THE NAVY -- NAVAL HISTORICAL CENTER
805 KIDDER BREESE SE -- WASHINGTON NAVY YARD, WASHINGTON DC 20374-5060)_

There is _another_ Semmes sword here:
http://www.revealinghistories.org.uk...s-alabama.html

From a brief Google, I think the silver mounted presentation sword of Rear Adm. Semmes is  on loan to Mobile City Museum--Mobile, Alabama.  Could be wrong!

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

Here's another blade etch fro, 1892 when we were friendly with the Kaiser!!!

The inscription reads:
"_To William II, German Kaiser and King of Prussia K.G.
Admiral of the Fleet, Royal Navy
From his affectionate and eternally attached Uncle
Albert Edward, Prince of Wales
January 1892_

----------


## Will Mathieson

Is this the sword the Kaiser wore during WW1? I believe he wore a British made sword.

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

> Is this the sword the Kaiser wore during WW1? I believe he wore a British made sword.


Doubt if it was this Royal Navy Admiral of the Fleet sword or at least I haven't seen any WW1 photos of the Kaiser wearing this pattern of sword, German and Prussian swords - Yes!

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

Here's another beauty!
presentation sword to Lt General Sir George White commanding natal Field Force in reference to the gallant defence of the Borough of Ladysmith during the Siege of 120 Days 1899-1900.

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

To add to the set, here is a sword  for the Siege of Kimberly 1899-1900

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

> From an earlier thread, but should be in this one also. Reeves Patent Tang 1821 LC officers sword presented for swordsmanship.


This regiment in various guises - 

The Royal Midlothian Yeomanry Cavalry 1979 to 1871, The Lothians and Berwickshire Yeomanry Cavalry 1888 to 1901obvioulsy - The Lothians and Berwickshire Imperial Yeomanry 1902 to 1908

loved giving out prize swords!
here is a later one from 1907



Note the annotations by the Etcher _'Presentation Trooper's Sword'_

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

Enough is enough!!!!
Here is another for our friends and fellow enthusiasts 'across the Pond' -US cavalry!



I think the date is either 1908 or 1903.

----------


## Mark McMorrow

now, _that_ is interesting!

----------


## John Hart

> Thought it may be an idea to gather information on Military College/Academy prize swords (UK and Canada etc) as well as Prize swords for Skill at Arms, Long Service etc etc.


My latest acquisition is this sword presented to Cadet R.S.F. Walker on his departure from the Royal Military Academy in 1870.  "R.U.O" stands for "Responsible Under Officer" - a kind of Captain rank (or more like a school prefect) created to try and exercise some kind of discipline over these notoriously riotous cadets!

Robert Frowd Sandilands Walker went on to serve in India with the 28th Foot (the Gloucester Regiment) before transferring to the Malay Police.  He had developed an admiration for the qualities of the Sikh troops he had seen when in the Army, and began to create his own quasi-military force based almost entirely on Sikh and Pathan recruits.  He became Commandant of the Perak Police, and later successfully petitioned for them to be allowed to style themselves the "1st Battalion, Perak Sikhs".  Later still the force changed name once more, this time to the "Malay States Guides", modelled on the better-known Guides regiment of the North-West Frontier of India.  His force was engaged mainly in dealing with local uprisings in Malaysia, with occasional interventions in labour disputes between Chinese labour gangs and their bosses.  He had the reputation of being something of a disciplinarian with a fierce temper, and was apparently known to the local Malays as the "Black Panther"!

RSF Walker seems to have used this 1854 Pattern sword throughout his military and police career, since it has been rehilted to conform to the 1895 regulations, and I don't think he would have had this done had he not still been actively using it.  Interestingly, this exact sword is represented on the statue of Walker which can still be seen in the hill-station town of Taiping.

Despite having officially retired in 1910, RSF Walker was recalled for service in the Great War, and was commandant of the Alexandra Palace internment camp for German and Austrian nationals when he died of a heart attack in 1917.  At 69 he is one of the oldest soldiers commemorated on the Commonwealth War Graves _Debt of Honour_ database.

John

----------


## Will Mathieson

Any plans to travel to Taiping and take a picture of your sword next to the statue, or do you think the authorities there would confiscate it?
Great to have that kind of history tied to a sword, I'm sure there is more to uncover. Old police records still exist?

----------


## George Wheeler

Some very nice military academy presentation/prize swords guys.

Here is one of mine.  It is a US Model 1902 Army Officer Saber that was awarded to a Cadet Captain at the Ohio Military Institute in 1940.  Cadet Captain Yee's name was factory etched on the blade and a presentation from the Disabled American Veterans of WWI was engraved on the scabbard.  The sword was made in USA (probably by Ames) and retailed by the Cincinnati Regalia Company.  

I was able to find a photograph of Yee as a Senior in the 1940 OMI yearbook.  Interestingly, Yee served in the Navy during WWII so the only time he was to wear this presentation Army sword was while he was at the military academy.  He is buried in Cleveland, Ohio.  

George

----------


## Victoria Edwards

I was interested to see the Pattern Book for the 1881 Prize Sword of Office at the Royal Military College of Canada. The pattern book describes the sword as an annual prize for comportment and discipline. The pattern includes the College Coat of Arms with the 'Royal Military College of Canada' and 'Truth, Duty, Valour' banners. George the fifth assigned the Armorial Ensigns for the College in July 1920 based on a design by the first Commandant, Lt Col Edward Osbourne Hewit in 1876.

The sword was awarded to Gentleman Cadet Herbert M. Campbell, who served as Battalion Sergeant Major (BSM) from 1880-1. Herbert M Campbell (Major and Brevet Lt.-Col., Royal Canadian Field Artillery) was first appointed to the Service and Staff Services on 25-6-1881. He served in the South African War 1899-1901. He was mentioned in despatches, London Gazette, 19th September 1901 'for special and meritorious service'. He held a Commission as Major & Brevet Lieut-Colonel with the Royal Horse Artillery, Royal Regiment of Artillery on the 1st January, 1902. 

http://www.swordforum.com/forums/sho...d-other-swords
http://scans.library.utoronto.ca/pdf...dngs00roya.pdf  Royal Military College Club of Canada Proceedings (1901)

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

Welcome Victoria

Excellent background material for which many thanks.  Very interesting career and nice to tie up items from the Wilkinson pattern Rubs Books with an actual person.
Robert
I have taken the liberty of re-posting the picture from the Blade Rubs Book to keep the information Victoria has been so kind to supply with the document.

----------


## T. Graham

This is the most basic type on presentation found on M1902s.
 It reads:
Presented to
Captain A.F. Machold (sic)
By Members of Phila Co No 1 URKP
October 21st 1907Phila is the City of Philadelphia PA and URKP is The Uniform Ranks of The Knights of Pythias lodge. The K of P was started in 1864 to help widows and orphans of ACW soldiers. This lodge stiil exists and continues to support charities. UR is the Parade unit. They wore US Army type uniforms with swords.
The date on these basic presentations helps the dating of other M1902's swords.
In this case the sword was made by Eickhorn, Solingen and imported by Horstmann. The Horstmann mark is in a rectangle. After WWI Horstmann used a garter type mark.I have other M1902's with prize markings.

----------


## mark y.

Any information, maybe a idea of value as well?

----------


## Victoria Edwards

Robert,

I have never seen the sword rubbings, but you may find a photo of a Royal Military College of Canada sword of honour (1827 naval pattern) of interest. 

2243 Robert Montague Powell (RMC 1931)`s sword of honour is part of an online exhibit at the Canadian War Museum. Robert received this sword, which was manufactured by Wilkinson Sword Co. Ltd., from the Royal Military College of Canada. This Sword of Honour was awarded to him in 1931 as the graduating cadet with the highest standard in all four components of the College instruction: academics, athletics, military and bilingualism (English & French) training. 

The sword follows the 1827 naval pattern still used by British Commonwealth navies. Commissioned as a lieutenant in the Royal Canadian Naval Volunteer Reserve in 1936, Powell held a variety of postings during the Second World War, including on motor torpedo boats based in England. He commanded the corvette HMCS Belleville at the end of the war.

Sword, Pattern 1827
CWM 20070025-038

http://www.warmuseum.ca/cwm/exhibiti...C&id=11&page=0

----------


## Victoria Edwards

2243 Robert Montague Powell`s sword of honour is part of an online exhibit at the Canadian War Museum. He received this sword, which was manufactured by Wilkinson Sword Co. Ltd., from the Royal Military College of Canada in 1931.  This "Sword of Honour", was awarded to him as the graduating cadet with the highest standard in all components of the College's program, (currently academics, military, athletics & bilingualism) follows the 1827 naval pattern still used by British Commonwealth navies.

Commissioned as a lieutenant in the Royal Canadian Naval Volunteer Reserve in 1936, Powell held a variety of postings during the Second World War, including on motor torpedo boats based in England. He commanded the corvette HMCS Belleville at the end of the war.

I added a different view of the sword.

Sword, Pattern 1827
CWM 20070025-038

http://www.warmuseum.ca/cwm/exhibiti...C&id=11&page=0

----------


## Robert Wilkinson-Latham

> 2243 Robert Montague Powell`s sword of honour is part of an online exhibit at the Canadian War Museum. He received this sword, which was manufactured by Wilkinson Sword Co. Ltd., from the Royal Military College of Canada in 1931.  This "Sword of Honour", was awarded to him as the graduating cadet with the highest standard in all components of the College's program, (currently academics, military, athletics & bilingualism) follows the 1827 naval pattern still used by British Commonwealth navies.
> 
> Commissioned as a lieutenant in the Royal Canadian Naval Volunteer Reserve in 1936, Powell held a variety of postings during the Second World War, including on motor torpedo boats based in England. He commanded the corvette HMCS Belleville at the end of the war.
> 
> I added a different view of the sword.
> 
> Sword, Pattern 1827
> CWM 20070025-038
> 
> http://www.warmuseum.ca/cwm/exhibiti...C&id=11&page=0


Have Rubbings for the following:
Gentleman Cadet Anderson 1888
Gentleman Cadet  Herbert M Campbell 1881
Gentleman Cadet William Breck Leslie 1886
Gentleman Cadet  K Edgar 1902 (Rub ruined by water/damp)
Gentleman Cadet  Godfrey Dean Rhodes 1907?

Also complete rub for the Presentation Sword to 
Major General Archibald Macdonell 1919

----------

